# Best Computer Speakers?



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

I would like some input as to the best computer speakers. Say a budget of $750. Can be computer specific, studio monitors or home theater. 

Would be ideal if they could be connected to a Macbook Pro without the need for an outside interface.


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

That's a big budget.

Best for what task?


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Sound clarity. I don't do any recording but somewhat accurate sound would be good.

So I guess music listening and the occasional movie would be the best answer.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Top of the line logitechs 

They are like 350 with about 1100 watts and make me want to cry like a baby they sound so nice...they need an outside interface.


You really won't find much (as far as I know) that will hook up to a notebook (w/o sound card) for that price...and for the clarity you want them for. You need the griffin firewave? I think its called-- It hooks up to your firewire and then splits it up for surround sound.


----------



## wcg (Oct 13, 2007)

I use a Harman/Kardon AVR144 receiver and Inifinity P162 bookshelf speakers and a cheapo Quest subwoofer. I work for a Harman subsidiary so this is a relatively cheap option. I considered the Audioengine 5 and a high end Logitech setup. I think any decent stereo/surround setup would work if you have that kind of budget.


----------



## infinity8 (Feb 19, 2006)

Bang olusfen make some really nice stuff, the price are usually hefty but you get what you pay for.
http://www.bang-olufsen.com/page.asp?id=39


----------



## spoonie (Nov 25, 2007)

preferences and taste can range all over the place, but i might as well throw this out there...

For $720ish + tax, you can pick up a set of KRK VXT4's.

all you'll need is something to adjust the volume inbetween.

they'll blow away anything in the price-range and match speakers that cost A LOT more.

they're not big, but they can throw. not ideal for large rooms.

I have them paired with a sub, but they go pretty low-down on their own.

i'm also fond of the powered offerings from tannoy, dynaudio and genelec, but they can tend to get a bit.. spendy.

VXT 4

i made a post a little while back...
http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/58888-recommendation-krk-vxt4-rp10s.html

http://www.ehmac.ca/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=2131&size=big&cat=


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

For strictly desktop/computer use, I'm happy with the Logitech Z-2300 package. Priced around $200 but frequently on sale for half that.


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

spoonie said:


> preferences and taste can range all over the place, but i might as well throw this out there...
> 
> For $720ish + tax, you can pick up a set of KRK VXT4's.
> 
> ...


What kind of sub do you have hooked up with them? As well how do you have them hooked up 3.5mm, usb, firewire, coax?


----------



## Rampant AV (Aug 2, 2005)

Eric0 said:


> I would like some input as to the best computer speakers. Say a budget of $750. Can be computer specific, studio monitors or home theater.
> 
> Would be ideal if they could be connected to a Macbook Pro without the need for an outside interface.


How big is the room? What kind of room is it? There are a lot of variables here. I have a small office and the JBL creature II system, and it works great for me. 

Remember too much power is exactly that. Just because it's expensive and has a more wattage than the Jones' doesn't mean it's good for your purpose.


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Plain dry wall room. 15ft long by 11ft wide. Will be more or less a desk system so something near-field is alright. 

Basically a small space so I don't need a 3000 watt system.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi Eric,

I highly recommend Audio Engine speakers.
audioengineusa.com

There have been a few recent threads on this very subject with some great feedback. Do a quick search as there was plenty of links too. It'll help your decision.

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Adrian. said:


> Top of the line logitechs
> 
> They are like 350 with about 1100 watts and make me want to cry like a baby they sound so nice...they need an outside interface.
> .


And look at the logitech specs

Total FTC power: 505 watts RMS 
Sub-woofer: 188 watts RMS (into 8 ohms, @ 100Hz, @ 10% THD) 
Satellites: 
Left/Right: 62 watts RMS x 2 (into 8 ohms, @ 1khz, @ 10% THD) 
Center: 69 watts RMS (into 8 ohms, @ 1kHz, @ 10% THD) 
Rear Left & Right: 62 watts RMS x 2 (into 8 ohms, @ 1kHz, @ 10% THD)

Who, other than cheap car audio manufacturers rates their power at 10% total harmonic distortion.


AND, If you put a real 62 watts into any of those speakers they would turn into a puff of smoke very quickly. 

My home stereo is rated at 20w x2 at 0.01% THD. I can easily wake the neighbours too. 

Computer speakers are a joke.


----------



## spoonie (Nov 25, 2007)

Eric0 said:


> What kind of sub do you have hooked up with them? As well how do you have them hooked up 3.5mm, usb, firewire, coax?


i have them hooked up to a KRK sub, which has an adjustable crossover and a highpass for the satellites(in this case, vxt4's). (see link in my previous post). The sub is running at... i'm going to guess ~20% of its potential when i'm at max listening volume (which would result in hearing damage in my room for extended periods of time).

currently i have it hooked up to a digidesign Mbox (2nd link in previous post) which is USB, and sends out balanced signal via TRS 1/4".

it's probably not the best option for you, but it's an option all the same. If i was just looking for general use (music, movies) i'd go for something priced quite a bit lower that's built for the task; there's a lot of stuff out there that is a step up from "good enough" - i just have no idea what to recommend. For 95% of the people out there, the 1/8th in stereo jack right out of a tower or notebook is ample - it's usually the (you guessed it!) speaker/amp/room treatment/size that are the issue.

YMMV.


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for all your help. Keebler just wondering where you purchased your audioengine 5's from?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I second the Audioengine5 speakers... they sound awesome for the $400 price range. iPod Hifi had no chance.  Actually I thought the iPod HiFi was ok but Steve was trying to get mass sales in a niche market. Anyway I had a listen at MacStation Burnaby, nice clean sound that filled the entire store with little audible distortion and they sounded beautiful. A well balanced sound and I could not hear any muddling. I would've got those speakers if I had a house or concrete condo where I would not disturb my tenants.

Mac Station has them and they ship.


----------



## cdnbacon (Feb 26, 2001)

Hi Eric,

Check out this system:
Blue Sky

A review on it here:
Blue Sky MediaDesk 2.1 Monitor System

I personally have listened to this system, very tempting to get! My other choice would be Genelec.

Arthur


----------



## Rampant AV (Aug 2, 2005)

Eric0 said:


> Plain dry wall room. 15ft long by 11ft wide. Will be more or less a desk system so something near-field is alright.
> 
> Basically a small space so I don't need a 3000 watt system.


Yeah. A 165 square foot room doesn't need much. Do you really need speakers behind you. Too much tech talk here. You are most likely listening to some tunes while working on the computer or watching a movie. Go listen to a basic computer speaker system and spend $200 and be done with it. You are not listening to an opera on a golden-tube amped system for 20K.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I have the Logitech Z-5500's. Absolutely wonderful speakers.

Their inputs are the amazing part. These can be hooked to any standard component that's out today, through optical.. including your Macbook Pro which has a Digital Optical Output. Sounds amazing if your file quality is there.

I use these as my home theater speakers as well.. connected to my DVD player and Apple TV. Simply awesome.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Eric0 said:


> Thanks for all your help. Keebler just wondering where you purchased your audioengine 5's from?


i actually just ordered from them online. They had a guarantee and good return policy so i gave them a shout. Great speakers. fantastic clarity, deep enough bass yet light enough that the hi-hats sound perfect...not tinny. I was really impressed. 
I bought 5's, but the 2's look impressive too.

I thought maybe bestbuy carried them, but i may be wrong. I could swear one of the big box stores sold them... if i remember, i'll post back.

the biggest reason why i bought them is b/c they are primarily a manufacturer of recording studio speakers so i figured they know their stuff. 

and imho, they do


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Don' t worry about checking back, there's a place very close to where I live that carries them.


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2007)

I use Logitech Z-5300e 5.1 Surround sound.

They are *excellent* quality and have excellent sound. Somewhere around $300 at most futureshops, i've heard they sell them elsewhere for around $700. 
(I got mine for around $160 because futureshop decided to drop the price for exactly 1 day and then raise it back up).

**Note: Disregard the above due to futureshop just dropping their price for these speakers to 169.99. If you want some good speakers get them while the price is low.*

Futureshop link here: http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...sku_id=0665000FS10051751&catid=&test_cookie=1


----------



## gggfff (Dec 18, 2006)

spoonie said:


> preferences and taste can range all over the place, but i might as well throw this out there...
> 
> For $720ish + tax, you can pick up a set of KRK VXT4's.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna have to agree with Spoonie on this. With a $750 I would seriously look into active Reference monitors. The accuracy and clarity can't be matched by multimedia speakers. It's comparing apples to oranges. Plus these unlike general electronics, retain their value down the road in case you would like to upgrade.

You can find a pair of used V series for $400 - $600. Most monitors only take 1/4" TRS, so you will need an external sound card. Although some (the cheaper ones) do take RCA, so a 3.5mm to RCA is fine.

If you want to go on a budget, look into the Rockit series, or Behringer and M-audio, as these are a step down, but still better than your conventional desktop speakers with plenty of power. Although most do not consider these true reference monitors recording / studio wise. Still good enough music and media. 

KRK RP-6 Powered Reference Studio Monitor (The Pair) [18304] - $444.90 : Steve's Music Store, more to play, less to pay
Behringer Truth B2031A (The Pair) [18115] - $389.95 : Steve's Music Store, more to play, less to pay
Canada Computers - Speakers > Professional/Studio Speakers : M-Audio BX5a Monitors - 70 Watt Bi-Amplified Studio Reference Monitors.


I would strongly recommend improving the source of your sound, and pick up an external firewire sound card. Most of them use studio grade D/A converters, and most def a huge improvement from your stock sound card. Stay away from Creative XiFi, and their horrendous marketing and exaggerated specs. Look into brands that actually make recording gear for pros like M-audio, PreSonus, Digidesign, etc .....

Here are some budget ones without the excessive in / outs:

Canada Computers - Sound Cards/Digital Audio > External/Mobile Audio Interfaces : M-Audio Audiophile USB Audio/MIDI Interface with Digital I/O.
Canada Computers - Sound Cards/Digital Audio > External/Mobile Audio Interfaces : M-Audio FireWire Audiophile 4-in/6-out FireWire Audio/MIDI Interface 4 x 6 24-bit/96kHz I/O, S/PDIF digital I/O w/ PCM, AC-3, and DTS support .
M-AUDIO - FireWire 410 - 4-In/10-Out FireWire Mobile Recording Interface
M-AUDIO - FireWire Solo - FireWire Mobile Audio Interface for Songwriter/Guitarists


----------



## Elemenopee (Apr 20, 2004)

I'd also highly recommend the Audioengine A5 speakers.

http://audioengineusa.com/store/pro...id=77&osCsid=80e8bf79e8971ec00d8f86d7a17b674b

I have the smaller A2 speakers, and they sound INCREDIBLE. I can only imagine how much better the A5 sounds.

They are $350 so you can pocket the savings and spend it on other toys.


----------



## nowlive (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi everyone!!! 

Eric in my personal opinion if you are looking for a set of premium quality computer speakers then may I suggest the following:

1) Bose Computer MusicMonitor

Bose Computer MusicMonitor - Computer Speaker Systems

2) Bose Companion 5 Multimedia Speaker system

Bose Companion 5 Multimedia Powered Speakers - Computer Speaker Systems

3) Bang & Olufsen BeoLab 4

http://www.bang-olufsen.com/page.asp?id=39

Now if you are looking for something bigger then you will want to look at a nice pair of Paradigm speakers for example. Make sure that you have a good amplifier/receiver that can drive them though.

And never forget the most crucial part! Power protection!!!

Hope this helps!


----------



## sadd3j (Aug 24, 2004)

At $750, definitely go with spoonie and gggfff's suggestion of picking up active monitors. You'll love them and they'll be far more accurate than anything you pick up at bestbuy/fs.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Bang and Olufson are expensive. You pay for decent quality and style - but mostly style. There are better sounding gear for less money, though, uglier.

As for Bose - avoid them. Bose are good at making loud speakers. Bose are NOT good and making accurate sounding speakers. Bose are one of the most overpriced brands in the audio industry, but for some reason they have good marketing. And since you want accurate sound, forget Bose.

For $750, I would look for a Harman Kardon receiver and a pair of B&W 300 series speakers.


----------



## nowlive (Jan 11, 2008)

hayesk said:


> Bang and Olufson are expensive. You pay for decent quality and style - but mostly style. There are better sounding gear for less money, though, uglier.
> 
> As for Bose - avoid them. Bose are good at making loud speakers. Bose are NOT good and making accurate sounding speakers. Bose are one of the most overpriced brands in the audio industry, but for some reason they have good marketing. And since you want accurate sound, forget Bose.
> 
> For $750, I would look for a Harman Kardon receiver and a pair of B&W 300 series speakers.


Pfft!! Too cool to mention Paradigm eh? lol Hows this combination...... A nice Denon reciever and a pair of Paradigm speakers  :clap: 

As far as your comment with regards to Bose is concerned everyone has their own preference. I have heard some Bose systems before and with no word of a lie they sounded GORGEOUS! And no this was not in their "sound rooms" as some Bose bashers out there would say. Someone could turn around and say the same thing about your suggestion to use Harmon Kardon. They are certainly not what they used to be. Bose has excellent professional audio products.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

nowlive said:


> Pfft!! Too cool to mention Paradigm eh? lol Hows this combination...... A nice Denon reciever and a pair of Paradigm speakers  :clap:


I actually own a pair of Paradigms, but I also have a set of 5 B&W303s in my home theatre. The B&W's sound a little better to me than the Paradigm. Both are good choices.


> As far as your comment with regards to Bose is concerned everyone has their own preference. I have heard some Bose systems before and with no word of a lie they sounded GORGEOUS! And no this was not in their "sound rooms" as some Bose bashers out there would say. Someone could turn around and say the same thing about your suggestion to use Harmon Kardon. They are certainly not what they used to be. Bose has excellent professional audio products.


I agree that a lot of people like Bose systems but I'd wager that I could find something that sounds just as good for a lot less money than what Bose charges. As for excellent pro audio products, again I disagree. Bose makes good portable PA type systems. As I said, Bose are good at making loud systems. But for quality, you can always find just as good or better for less money.

But hey, that's just my opinion. You should buy what sounds good to you. If you feel it's worth the money, buy it.


----------



## nowlive (Jan 11, 2008)

hayesk said:


> I actually own a pair of Paradigms, but I also have a set of 5 B&W303s in my home theatre. The B&W's sound a little better to me than the Paradigm. Both are good choices.
> 
> 
> I agree that a lot of people like Bose systems but I'd wager that I could find something that sounds just as good for a lot less money than what Bose charges. As for excellent pro audio products, again I disagree. Bose makes good portable PA type systems. As I said, Bose are good at making loud systems. But for quality, you can always find just as good or better for less money.
> ...


Hey right on!! Bowers and Wilkins makes some outrageous speaker systems out there. And if I stand to be corrected they are one of the best. I remember reading an article that mentioned the top speaker brands and Bowers and Wilkins was in there because that name rings a bell and Paradigm. There were a few more as well I just cant seem to remember the brands And I couldn't agree more with your statement that one should buy what sounds good to them. After all isn't that what matters? I am not here to pick fights with anyone as I am not only new here, but I believe Its kind of unfair to bash a company unless you have full 100% solid proof that it is an inferior brand. You cant always believe what you see on the internet you know  

Anyways my suggestion would be this to sum everything all up:

If you are looking for a nice premium set of computer speakers then:

1) Visit your local Bose store
or
2) Visit your local Bang and Olufsen store

If you are looking for something bigger then computer speakers for your Mac, then I suggest visiting a reputable audio shop like East Hamilton Radio or Bay Bloor Radio, just to name a few, and they will guide you in to purchasing that dream system.

I hope this helps!!


----------



## gozer (Jan 15, 2002)

tivoli


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

*Mirage*

Seeing as this thread has drifted away from only "computer speakers" I am going to add my 2 cents worth by saying that a Canadian invented and built speaker (which has subsequently been acquired by Klipsch, but the plant continues to operate out of the Toronto area) that is definitely worth considering is Mirage.

Being that your room is small the Omnisat V2 Sat may be the way to go. These speakers deliver ridiculous sound for their size and they are not terribly expensive. Mirage have a number of other speakers to choose from; book shelf to floor standing and subs. But where small space is concerned, these may fit the bill.

I have a full 5.1 multimedia system in my living room by Mirage and they blow me away all the time.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

Mission speakers
English design with a nice sound quality missing from many other types.
I have a pair from 1980 that are awesome. The crossover network in the cabinet is a work of art. I had to replace the bass drivers a while ago due to foam rot, but hey, they were 25+ years old. The new drivers are better than the old ones.

When my Mirage speakers, not as old, got foam rot, I just trashed them. 
they were OK but the Missions were the better speaker.

FYI, foam rot refers to the suspension foam around the edge of the speaker cone.


----------



## dwp (Aug 12, 2003)

*Try Yamaha's MSP5A*

I spent a considerable amount of time on amps and speakers over the years and finally settled on these.

Yamaha Canada Music | Live Sound | Products

Would have bought Genelecs if I could've afforded them.


----------



## spoonie (Nov 25, 2007)

dwp said:


> I spent a considerable amount of time on amps and speakers over the years and finally settled on these.
> 
> Yamaha Canada Music | Live Sound | Products
> 
> Would have bought Genelecs if I could've afforded them.


those mp5s are a pretty decent monitor. i dont mind them at all.


----------



## Dylan086 (May 1, 2006)

i just purchased a pair of m-audio pro 3's they are great little speakers and considering there price i was suprised


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

I appreciate all the feedback that everyone has given.

I have a slight confession to make. I actually own a set of of Logitech Z-5500's hooked up optically to my MBP. They sound much better than the Z-5300's they replaced. However, I find the sound restricted when it comes to the highs and the vocals. 
----------------
So if I wanted something that would beat the Z-5500's, while still holding to the original budget of ~$750. What would be best?
1. Lower end studio monitor such as m-audio or behringer truth's?
2. Mid-range studio monitor such as the KRK VXT line or comparable.
3. Entry level hifi system such as Mirage, Mission, B&W


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Eric0 said:


> I appreciate all the feedback that everyone has given.
> 
> I have a slight confession to make. I actually own a set of of Logitech Z-5500's hooked up optically to my MBP. They sound much better than the Z-5300's they replaced. However, I find the sound restricted when it comes to the highs and the vocals.
> ----------------
> ...


I would say if great sound is what you are after then you can't beat a true hifi system using the optical output of your MBP. It will also be the most expensive way to go. Your would probably have to go over budget (unless you already have a spare amp with an optical input).

P.S. I had pointed you to the Mirage OmniSat V2 Sat, but you could save a lot by going with the Nanosats that start at $350 a pair (at least in Ottawa), you would still want a sub though.


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Sound to feel less canned. I'm tired of cello sounding like droned out bass, opera singers sounding an octave below where they should be.

Of course you can spend 5 or more figures on sound equipment. 

Hmm. By the sound of my above comments I'm kind of leaning towards studio monitors. Seems like most people say they "reveal" all the layers of a song.


----------



## 9mmCensor (Jan 27, 2006)

Mac ))) Airport Express -> Hi-Fi Stereo Amp/Receiver + speakers

Will sound better than any computer speakers.


----------

